# Forest Service



## outdoorschick (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm a NREMT and EMT-B in NJ.  I'm on the eligible list for a few forest services jobs (not ems/fire related ones).  Visitor Center/Education/Research out in the field.  Being from an area where besides the occasional tractor accident, its mainly the routine ems calls.  I know I want experience before I get any of these jobs in wilderness.  Two of the jobs I dream of are in Alaska.  Should I pay the $250 to go to NC to take the NOLS Upgrade course or would I be better off waiting and seeing if I get the job and then take a course up where I get the job, if I get one...


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 7, 2010)

Depends, can you afford the $250 and time and expense to travel to NC? If you can it may just give you a leg up on another candidate for the job( or not) but extra education never hurts either way.


----------



## bstone (Aug 8, 2010)

Don't work for the Forest Disservice. Especially not their LEO division.


----------



## wyoskibum (Aug 11, 2010)

*Don't bother*



outdoorschick said:


> I'm a NREMT and EMT-B in NJ.  I'm on the eligible list for a few forest services jobs (not ems/fire related ones).  Visitor Center/Education/Research out in the field.  Being from an area where besides the occasional tractor accident, its mainly the routine ems calls.  I know I want experience before I get any of these jobs in wilderness.  Two of the jobs I dream of are in Alaska.  Should I pay the $250 to go to NC to take the NOLS Upgrade course or would I be better off waiting and seeing if I get the job and then take a course up where I get the job, if I get one...



I wouldn't worry about it.  WEMT cert will not help or lack of one will not hinder getting a forest service job.  EMS is not part of the FS mission.  It is only useful if you are trying to get a Wildland FF job.


----------



## thatJeffguy (Aug 11, 2010)

$250 in NC?

I've only found a WUMP class thats $600 in NC.

Link?  Maybe I'll be there with you!


----------



## Archymomma (Aug 11, 2010)

bstone said:


> Don't work for the Forest Disservice. Especially not their LEO division.



As I presently work for the USFS.....I totally agree....and one of the first smiles I've had a work today! Thank you!


To the question, unless you want the training for you, I wouldn't pay the money. If you get hired, and if they want you to work in fire or ems, they will pay for your training. My main job is not fire/ems with the FS, but it seems like they are the only dept that is more than willing to pay for training. They paid for me to refresh my EMT license after I moved here from Colorado and for they have paid for CEs.


----------



## Roam (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, hating on the Service. At least it pays the rent! A WEMT upgrade won't nescesarily help your chances but it certainly won't hurt your chances. Unless the job announcment specifically calls for a WEMT in the needed qulifications section then it is not nescessary. That being said the class counts for CE's so go for it!


----------

